# Kindle 2 Losing Last Page Read in a Book



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but I did a search and couldn't find an answer.  (Not sure if I was searching for the correct term, though)

I've read two books on my Kindle now, and didn't have any trouble with starting and stopping reading over a period of days, when I went back to the book it always went back to my last place I was reading.  It didn't matter if I put the Kindle in sleep mode or turned it off, or whether Whispernet was on or off, it always went to the last place when I opened the book back up. (I usually have Whispernet turned off if I'm not downloading any books.)

I started a book on Sunday, and no matter what I do it keeps reverting back to the beginning of the book.  I've tried not turning it off completely, tried the feature that allows you to connect to Amazon to sync to the last location read, nothing works.

Anyone else having this problem?  Is it certain books?  If it is, it's going to be really annoying to have to bookmark the last spot I was reading each time I stop reading for the day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There was a message from customer service: do not turn the Kindle off when you have a book open. It will not save the page. You should either put it to sleep or return to the home page if you want to turn your Kindle off.

Also, I find that books formatted with Topaz have an annoying habit of not saving the page correctly. It will often jump back 10 pages or so when I re-open the book.

Hope this helps.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is Whispersync turned on in the "Manage Your Kindle" area?  One of our members had problems with that...

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I usually have Whispernet turned off, but tried experimenting last night with it on as well to try and figure out what's going on.

What I can't understand is why this started happening with the 3rd book I've read.  I've always turned the Kindle off completely since I've had it, and it's always saved my last spot in the book I was reading up until now.  I will try going to the home page before turning it off when I get home to see if that works.

Is there any additional drain on the battery to leave it in sleep mode all the time instead of turning it off?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Is there any additional drain on the battery to leave it in sleep mode all the time instead of turning it off?


No. In fact, CS is recommending just leaving it in sleep mode.

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses, I will try just leaving it in sleep mode to see if that works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> I usually have Whispernet turned off, but tried experimenting last night with it on as well to try and figure out what's going on.
> 
> What I can't understand is why this started happening with the 3rd book I've read. I've always turned the Kindle off completely since I've had it, and it's always saved my last spot in the book I was reading up until now. I will try going to the home page before turning it off when I get home to see if that works.
> 
> Is there any additional drain on the battery to leave it in sleep mode all the time instead of turning it off?


There's Whispernet and Whispersync. One of our members had a problem when "Whispersync" got switched on and she wasn't sure how it happened. Go to Manage Your Kindle on your Amazon account and look to make sure it is off. Perhaps it's trying to sync somehow...


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's Whispernet and Whispersync. One of our members had a problem when "Whispersync" got switched on and she wasn't sure how it happened. Go to Manage Your Kindle on your Amazon account and look to make sure it is off. Perhaps it's trying to sync somehow...


Okay, I must be blind, I am not seeing this when I go to Manage Your Kindle -- do I need to do this from my Kindle, or from my computer?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Okay, I must be blind, I am not seeing this when I go to Manage Your Kindle -- do I need to do this from my Kindle, or from my computer?


From your computer. Go to your Amazon account, choose Manage your Kindle. I think you need to go way to the bottom of the page to find the button to click for whispersync. Try turning that off and see if that helps.

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

There are no buttons at all, no Whispersync.  When I do a search, Whispersync comes up for iPhone applications, is this for iPhones?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you go to the bottom of the manage you Kindle page (beneath the listing of your books and indivivual charges,you'll see this:

Manage synchronization between devices. Learn more. 

Click on the learn more on the page and it will take you to the WhisperSync page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, y'all.  Since I don't have a K2, I don't know nuthin' about no Whispersync, just that it was creating a problem for Robin earlier.

Betsy


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

If this is happening in just the one book, the chances are that there's something wrong with the metadata of the book, which is keeping the Kindle from creating the file necessary to hold things like page saves.  One good thing to try is to create a bookmark in the book.  If it won't do that, then there's something wrong with the metadata.  If you bought the book at Amazon, tell them and get your money back.  Just out of curiosity, would you mind giving us the title and author as it appears on the title page of the Kindle?  If there are unusual characters in it (for example an ampersand) that's your problem for sure.

Jim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point, have you tried different books, RX?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, y'all. Since I don't have a K2, I don't know nuthin' about no Whispersync, just that it was creating a problem for Robin earlier.


It works on K1, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have Whispersync?  I thought it was a K2 thing...rushing off to check this out.
D'oh...too much sun in San Diego.

I turned it off as my brother and I are sharing an account.  I guess I knew we had the menu option to manually synch but didn't realize there was an option on the website.

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

strether said:


> If this is happening in just the one book, the chances are that there's something wrong with the metadata of the book, which is keeping the Kindle from creating the file necessary to hold things like page saves. One good thing to try is to create a bookmark in the book. If it won't do that, then there's something wrong with the metadata. If you bought the book at Amazon, tell them and get your money back. Just out of curiosity, would you mind giving us the title and author as it appears on the title page of the Kindle? If there are unusual characters in it (for example an ampersand) that's your problem for sure.
> 
> Jim


This is the first book that it's happened to me on, I've read two others without any trouble (both Kindle versions from Amazon) and I did buy this book from Amazon, it's Tree Shepherd's Daughter (Faire Folk, Book 1) by Gillian Summers. I actually linked from one of the forums here to buy it.

It will let me create a bookmark, that's what I started doing so that I could keep track of where I was. I don't want to have to keep doing that, though.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> If you go to the bottom of the manage you Kindle page (beneath the listing of your books and indivivual charges,you'll see this:
> 
> Manage synchronization between devices. Learn more.
> 
> Click on the learn more on the page and it will take you to the WhisperSync page.


There is nothing like that anywhere on my Manage Your Kindle page, I've looked everywhere. Argh...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since it started happening, have you tried to read any other books to see if it happens with them?  If not, it may indeed be something just with that book.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> This is the first book that it's happened to me on, I've read two others without any trouble (both Kindle versions from Amazon) and I did buy this book from Amazon, it's Tree Shepherd's Daughter (Faire Folk, Book 1) by Gillian Summers. I actually linked from one of the forums here to buy it.
> 
> It will let me create a bookmark, that's what I started doing so that I could keep track of where I was. I don't want to have to keep doing that, though.


Looking at the details on Amazon, it only shows pages, not the size of the file in KB. That can be a tip off that it is a Topaz formatted book and that might be what is causing the problems. I think I said earlier that Topaz books can be wonky with skipping around. I've had that problem.

I'm too lazy to download a sample but looking at the book, does it look "different," ie, like it is scanned? Not the usual font? If so, my suspicion is that is what is causing the problem.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's sounding to me more and more like it's a problem with the book, not your Kindle, but FYI, here's a couple of screenshots from my Manage Your Kindle page

Showing the top so you can make sure you're on the right page









Showing the link to the Whispersync page









Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's sounding to me more and more like it's a problem with the book, not your Kindle, but FYI, here's a couple of screenshots from my Manage Your Kindle page
> 
> Showing the top so you can make sure you're on the right page
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that line is not on my Manage Your Kindle page! Should it be? If the Whispernet is off on my Kindle at home, would it not show up?

I'm not losing my mind, honest!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Not on mine either 

EDIT:  I think I know what that is.  Betsy the Quilter; you have more than one Kindle on your account right?  I think it has to do with syncing pages between devices (e.g. multiple Kindles/iPhones)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well then, if the OP doesn't have more than one device and doesn't have Whispersync, it makes me suspect even more that the problem is a Topaz book.

EDIT TO ADD: I downloaded the sample and it is a Topaz formatted book.

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

So the problem is with the book then?  It's not what Amazon told me (Finally got an email back from CS this morning), but I suspected that must be the case as the other two books I ordered from Amazon were still holding my last page read, despite not having been opened since I finished them.

After doing some experimentation last night, I found that so long as I went to my Home page before turning my Kindle off, it kept my last spot read all but one time.  It didn't matter whether I turned my Kindle off completely or just left it in sleep, if I didn't go to Home first it didn't keep my spot.

Thank you all once again for all your suggestions and help, I greatly appreciate it, I'm very glad I found this site!

One last question, what does Topaz format mean?  Is there a way to find out what the format is before downloading a book?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually had problems yesterday with my K2 not marking book progress.  I had copied several non-Amazon books onto it, which seems to have started the problem.  It didn't lose any it had already marked, but it refused to remember my place in any new books, even Amazon ones.

I did a hard restart (hold the slide button for 45 seconds), which seems to have fixed the problem.  However, after I started it up again I noticed one of the non-Amazon books which had been there was now missing.  When I looked into the kindle directory from my computer the book was actually there.  I recopied the missing book from my computer, and everything seems to be working fine.  Not sure what it means, but figured I'd post in case anyone else runs into the same problem!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PJ said:


> Not on mine either
> 
> EDIT: I think I know what that is. Betsy the Quilter; you have more than one Kindle on your account right? I think it has to do with syncing pages between devices (e.g. multiple Kindles/iPhones)


D'oh!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I actually had problems yesterday with my K2 not marking book progress. I had copied several non-Amazon books onto it, which seems to have started the problem. It didn't lose any it had already marked, but it refused to remember my place in any new books, even Amazon ones.
> 
> I did a hard restart (hold the slide button for 45 seconds), which seems to have fixed the problem. However, after I started it up again I noticed one of the non-Amazon books which had been there was now missing. When I looked into the kindle directory from my computer the book was actually there. I recopied the missing book from my computer, and everything seems to be working fine. Not sure what it means, but figured I'd post in case anyone else runs into the same problem!


This might be another possibility, I can't remember if I'd loaded any non-Amazon books in between the books. If the problem continues with my next Amazon purchase, I'll try a hard restart.


----------

